# battle lake mn



## mn_outdoorsman (Mar 18, 2007)

any of you guys from around battle lake mn be fun to go shoot some carp with you let me know if you want to


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ill go shoot some with you again its fun every other time we do it so


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

There are a lot of good lakes around your area. What species do you shoot? Know any good gar lakes/rivers?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

south ten mile is good for gar


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, I know a lot of guys how shoot Ten Mile. Gar are getting few and far between. Had a buddy take me out to a honey hole last year and we got into some nice gar. Getting one mounted (should be here in the next week or so). Always like trying new spots. Wish the glaciers hit closer to Grand Forks. We need more lakes around here!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

what other lakes/rivers do people shoot over here i never really shoot much around here i agree that that gar are getting hard to find though in august we shoot um on the mn river down by redwood falls


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've always wanted to bowfish a river, if for nothing else but to shoot different species. That sounds pretty stupid considering I live right next to one, but 95 percent of the year the Red looks like chocolate milk (come to think of it, I don't think I've ever NOT seen it like that). You guys must have a bit clearer water?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

no its always really hard to see in but they swim along the shore and we just wait for one to swim past us and we shoot at it never get to many though


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well some are better than none. I'm going to try the Red this year and see if I have any luck. Those carp gotta come up and sun themselves once in awhile. :beer:


----------

